# PRV valve leaking, +20 psi pressure on my boiler



## frankthetank (Apr 1, 2011)

I have a Weil-McClain gas boiler, I think it's a H5 series? I have been experiencing excess water/air gurgling through the lines this winter along with a leaking Pressure Relief Valve. I bled out the air valves, since then, it's been better. Also, the boiler pressure is between 20 and 24 psi, I think that is too high? My research and information has got me at wits end! The expansion tank is at 12 psi, and the Auto-vent seems to be working. Before I call a service tech, I would like some advice from some pros, maybe save on a service call payment. Times are tight. I have many years of plumbing experience, just not a whole lot with boilers! I was going to get a new Pressure Relief Valve, and a new Auto-vent (just in case). But I'm not convinced this will fix my problem. I'm worried about the pressure, from what I've been told, 20+ psi seems high. Would anyone like to get in on my ongoing nightmare? I could use some good advice. Thanks.

Frank


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

What AG said. We have some here who are good with boilers, but they wont speek until they see a intro posted.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

The power is really going to AG's head. 










Paul


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> The power is really going to AG's head.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Learned it from the one of the mods at the DCF...


----------



## frankthetank (Apr 1, 2011)

I think I posted an introduction. I'm not sure, I know I wrote something. I don't have any quotes right now, but I'll find a good one and be sure to post it! Thanks again. 

Frank The Tank


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

rocksteady said:


> The power is really going to AG's head.
> 
> Paul


Wow did that happen fast or what?!?

Sick 'em AG! :laughing:

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Not sure if you make the cut Mr.teacher but if its leaking below it set rating change it if you still have prob call a plumber


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Please don't ban me AG I thought ten years should count for something


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

